# Ellen Taaffe Zwilich



## Albert7

Fairly popular symphonic, concerto, and chamber music composer. Deserves to be recognized here at least.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm interested in listening to some of her works. Besides the violin concerto, are there any you recommend?


----------



## Albert7

I would recommend checking out her five symphonies first which is a good start before heading off to her chamber pieces .


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> I would recommend checking out her five symphonies first which is a good start before heading off to her chamber pieces .


I'd like to check out symphony no. 5, but I can't seem to locate it. Maybe you could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Albert7

Kivimees said:


> I'd like to check out symphony no. 5, but I can't seem to locate it. Maybe you could point me in the right direction.


Sadly enough, there isn't a recording for her fifth symphony. I've heard one and four so far and really liked those. There need to be something done on Naxos to record a cycle of those.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Thanks, I'll have a look for those.


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> Sadly enough, there isn't a recording for her fifth symphony. I've heard one and four so far and really liked those. There need to be something done on Naxos to record a cycle of those.


Yes, if the 5th has never been recorded, it's not at all surprising that I couldn't locate it.

But this leaves me a bit puzzled. When asked for recommendations on a thread you started, instead of recommending works that you have actually heard and enjoyed, you suggest "checking out" the composer's complete symphonic genre to be followed by another genre. And it turns out that of the five symphonies in question, there are works that not only have you yourself never "checked out", but that are not available for anyone to "check out". (Did you recommend the 5th symphony knowing it hadn't been recorded, or did you find out after the fact?). It strikes me as incredulous that someone would recommend works without having listened to them.

How much credence do such vacuous "recommendations" deserve?


----------



## elgar's ghost

The 'Peanuts Gallery' based on the Schulz cartoon strip is cleverly done. I like her Violin Concerto as well. Both are available on Naxos.


----------



## Albert7

Kivimees said:


> Yes, if the 5th has never been recorded, it's not at all surprising that I couldn't locate it.
> 
> But this leaves me a bit puzzled. When asked for recommendations on a thread you started, instead of recommending works that you have actually heard and enjoyed, you suggest "checking out" the composer's complete symphonic genre to be followed by another genre. And it turns out that of the five symphonies in question, there are works that not only have you yourself never "checked out", but that are not available for anyone to "check out". (Did you recommend the 5th symphony knowing it hadn't been recorded, or did you find out after the fact?). It strikes me as incredulous that someone would recommend works without having listened to them.
> 
> How much credence do such vacuous "recommendations" deserve?


I said to check out her symphonies but I never said "complete symphonies". There is a difference in semantics there. Also I haven't heard all of them yet so sorry if I was mistaken here too.


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> I said to check out her symphonies but I never said "complete symphonies". There is a difference in semantics there. Also I haven't heard all of them yet so sorry if I was mistaken here too.


Your words:

"I would recommend checking out her five symphonies first which is a good start before heading off to her chamber pieces."


----------



## Albert7

Apologies accepted then. Thank you very much.



Kivimees said:


> Your words:
> 
> "I would recommend checking out her five symphonies first which is a good start before heading off to her chamber pieces."


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> Apologies accepted then. Thank you very much.


.........................


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look for those.


Here are few more to help you out. I need to hear her 3rd symphony next month which I haven't.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Her trombone concerto is excellent!


----------

